# Kestrel Talon - good tri/road bike?



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Kestrel Talon - good choice for tri/road bike?*

I currently have a Giant OCR1 that is my all purpose bike, including daily commutes in nice weather (I'm in New England).

I'm starting to train for triathlons this spring and I'd like another bike for tri's and weekend rides.

The Kestrel Talon caught my eye because of its aero properties and ability to change the seat into a tri position. This bike would be my race bike and bike for club rides as well.

I'm considering two possibilities - buy a frame from ebay and build it up or find an online store or LBS that carries Kestrel.

Anyone have experience with Kesterl? I'm also considering a Cervelo S1 or Neuvation F100.

I'd also get some aero clinchers - possibly Reynolds Assaults.

Here's a shot of the bike:










And a link to a larger picture where you can see the seat adjustment more easily:

https://www.bikesdirect.com/products/kestrel/images/talon_sram_road_2100.jpg


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

All of the bikes you are considering are good bikes but the Cervelo and Kestrel would be your best bet for an all-arounder. I'm a huge fan of Neuvation products but my understanding is that the F100 might not be a good choice for triathlons due to it's road- only design. Still it's possible since I have yet to hear of anyone actually using it for tris. The F100 might surprise us. The other to are designed for dual purpose. I've ridden a Kestrel and that bike has an amazing ride. Haven't had a chance to ride a Cervelo S1 though it seems to get top marks by most riders. I'm confident that with Cervelo's name being synonomous with triathlons, you'll be getting an awesome bike. Still, fit shoud dictate which you buy. You'll know when you've found the bike for you. I know that Bikesdirect.com tends to sell the Kestrels at amazing prices. Not to say that you should go that route (eventhough Bikes Direct is smart option too), but you really need to try out all of these bikes first before you buy them and that can only be accomplished at your LBS- unless you are a professional fitter.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

OMG, I love that bike. Buy it quick....


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

Does the Kestrel have any local dealer support? I think it is important to have that.


----------



## Dutch77 (Jan 3, 2009)

My LBS carries Kestrel (haven't tried one though) so it's not a BikesDirect only brand.

If you go to the site: http://www.kestrelbicycles.com - there's a dealer search box in the upper right corner.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I had an '05 or '06 Talon with full Ultegra. I liked the ride enough but it was my first carbon frame so I didn't really know how to compare it with others. Compared to my other rides at the time, a Fondriest Carb Level, and Colnago Mix, it was smooth and fast on the flats but I struggled climbing on the Talon. I don't think it was a weight issue because the Talon and my Mix was about the same but I climbed noticeably better on the Mix. Descending was very nice and stable. The new ones are probably improved in many aspects. It sure does look nicer and sleeker. I think if I wanted a bike that I can convert from road to the occasional tri, it would be hard to beat the Talon.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

Enough Said!


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Kestrel is the "American LOOK" if that means anything to anyone.


----------



## natethomas2000 (Aug 2, 2009)

Price is a bit of a concern, and I would absolutely love a Cervelo. However, the S1 is $2200 and the components on the Kestrel (Red) are better than Ultegra. If I buy a complete bike I'd ditch the wheels for some TT wheels and possibly a Renn disk wheel.

Building up a bike is a possibility, but I don't have a ton of experience. The Talon frames are going for around $600 on ebay, and I could get a Force groupset for around $1000. However, I'd still need a saddle, bars, stem, seatpost, etc. This comes in around the price of the Kestrel from bikesdirect, and still under the cost of a S1. 

My other thought was a F100 from Neuvation, but I'd have to get a seatpost that would convert for triathlons - the geometry is nearly identical to the S1.


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I had the opportunity to build and then test ride a Kestrel. WOW, very nice bike. I was very surprised on how it performed. Here is a pick of the one that I rode. Kestrel AirFoil Pro SL


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a Talon that I bought NOS from my local shop last spring. It's a great bike. It's extremely stable on descents. I can't comment on the climbing situation that an earlier poster mentioned because I suck at that on any bike.

The warranty situation would concern me a little bit, since Kestrel was just purchased by Fuji. I seem to recall reading last spring that some people were having trouble with Fuji/Kestrel honoring warranties from pre-Fuji bikes. My LBS told me that they would handle my warranty in house, which led me to believe that support from the company was unlikely, though they are still listed as a Kestrel dealer. 

That said, the $1499 Talon from Bikes Direct is a seriously smoking deal if you're cool buying a bike mail order. I bought a single speed from them with absolutely zero problems. I paid $1400 for my Talon from the LBs that was a leftover from 2006(ish) and had 9-speed Ultegra and probably a little nicer wheelset than the BD bike. The BD bike looks like a way better deal than that.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> Kestrel is the "American LOOK" if that means anything to anyone.


This maybe true but the frame is made in Asia like most other great bikes. My understanding is that Martec makes Kestrel frames now. Martec is who builds Fujis- and The BD bikes are made by Martec as well. That could explain why BD carries them as well. There are many great frames built by companies that also build not-so-great bikes (old Chicago-Schwinn comes to mind). Kestrel is not a BD house brand, but they do have them in stock.


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

i bought an 08 talon sl with dura ace and fsa slk light, its a great bike. really fast when the speed gets up there, its very easy to outsprint a normal road bike.that being said i dont feel that its the strongest climber ever especially not with the 12-23 cassette thats on there. its also a lil rough of a ride as it has aero stays. i had a problem with the seatclamp and kestrel was very quick in sending a new seatpost and when that didnt work they very quickly resolved the real problem which was just a messed up seat clamp screw.

you can get the new sl and the new talon on ebay for around 2000

ps the aero of the frame and fork DOES catch crosswinds like a sail sometimes so you have to kinda watch out on a windy day

I LOVE MY TALON SL, plus its beautiful looking


----------



## Dan0930 (May 28, 2004)

New Kestrel isn't what it used to be. My friend recently bought a Talon and I am a little less than impressed with it. Fine for a full carbon frame but the construction was a little underwhelming. I'd say a Cervelo or a Felt F75 is a better deal


----------



## TXKestrel (Feb 2, 2010)

by the way i bought the bike at gotta ride bikes, the same place as the website is my Kestrel LBS. the staff is awsome and they work very hard to make sure your happy. and they do have the talon and the talon sl although they only have the 07 sl online they might have the one you need for the newer style in the store
i paid 2000 out the door for
dura ac shifters
dura ace rear derailliur
105 front (not very good but works well)
fsa slk cranks
aksium race wheels (plan to upgrade, but bulletproof, i wrecked at 15mph head on and they are still true)
profile bars (best comfort)
scr3 brakes (pads suck)

it weighed in at 17.8 for my 55 and with a wheel change can knock a pound off of that easy


----------

